# Office Boys and Girls



## TXGirl32 (Sep 11, 2012)

So why does every company here have office boys/girls running around doing petty things for the Management? I guess maybe its good because it creates job positions for people who need it? It's just weird for me because in my home country, you see Upper level Mangement, CEO's, any position, no matter ranking, getting up and getting their own coffee/tea, etc. I have seen office boys/girls in UAE treated as slaves and work for little salary! It makes me sick. Seems Bosses here seem to think they are so "entitled" and enjoyed being waited on hand and foot by someone they deem "less" than them. What does everyone else think?


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

Why do you care? You're leaving....... :tongue:


Seriously, in my office we have over 200 staff. Now if everyone wanted to get their own tea/coffee/water etc all day, you would end up waiting in the kitchen longer than at your desk.

Makes sense to have a tea boy (tea person to be politically correct, or even beverage engineer)


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Have you ever had a cup of tea made by a tea boy? It's like tasting God's own tears. I wish we were allowed to have one, we have to do with a Nespresso machine instead.


----------



## Beamrider (May 18, 2012)

Depends on the tea boy really... it's hit or miss. In some companies I've been they gave me some god-awful concoction that I still shiver thinking of.
Nespresso on the other hand at least is reliable. Not bad coffee at all (if you stick to the Ristretto and Arpeggio varieties), and that by Italian standards.


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

What you are asking is one of the differences between western and somewhat middle eastern and Asian cultures. There are tons of people without any kind of skills. They work as office boys or helpers. And is quite common to find helpers working for indians and Arabs. You can find even in homes. They tend to be very loyal and very understanding a bit submissive I think.

We have probably 4 helpers and they make awesome tea, but these are very simple people. And I like those guys they tend to see the world with simple eyes and these guys that i know at work speak three Languages!! Some of them know hidden jewels in terms of restos and etc.

I had lunch in one resto with one at work. He took me to a very unusual place where i tried one of the best byrianis in my life.

what you consider peanuts is a lot of money for them. not everyone is middle class
I guess it goes both ways someone who draws millions in a year May think guys making hundreds of thousands just make peanuts


----------



## ExArab (May 9, 2012)

TXGirl32 said:


> So why does every company here have office boys/girls running around doing petty things for the Management? I guess maybe its good because it creates job positions for people who need it? It's just weird for me because in my home country, you see Upper level Mangement, CEO's, any position, no matter ranking, getting up and getting their own coffee/tea, etc. I have seen office boys/girls in UAE treated as slaves and work for little salary! It makes me sick. Seems Bosses here seem to think they are so "entitled" and enjoyed being waited on hand and foot by someone they deem "less" than them. What does everyone else think?


I totally get where you are coming from and its sad but as some other folks have pointed out that its cultural as well as economics. People with no defined skill set need to make a living and these jobs are better than having none.


----------



## Lita_Rulez (Nov 4, 2010)

TXGirl32 said:


> It's just weird for me because in my home country, you see Upper level Mangement, CEO's, any position, no matter ranking, getting up and getting their own coffee/tea, etc.


I'm sorry, when was the last time you saw the CEO of a company go and get his own coffee instead of asking his secretary ? Granted, that's one hefty paid coffee-girl, but that part of the Job Description seams to be a constant, from attorney's office to retail, from blue chip company to mars factory, from Dubai to Chicago, through Paris or Istambul...


----------



## m1key (Jun 29, 2011)

The chairman of an old company of mine used to make me coffee. He was Polish, so I also used to get him to pour me the odd vodka from his stash in his office


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Your second line said the reason.. it creates jobs for people who need them,


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

When I first joined my company nearly 13 years ago, 2 of my senior colleagues asked me to make them coffee while we were having a chat in the pantry. I told them that I am famous for making amazing coffee back home amongst my family and friends. Then whilst chatting away, I made the worst coffee ever and innocently handed it over to them. Because I was new and seemed naive, they were afraid to say anything and actually drank it all 

OP...luckily for you, you're leaving soon and won't have to deal with this horrible place because back home everything is just peachy perfect


----------



## ExArab (May 9, 2012)

Ouch - sarcasm ;-)


----------



## blazeaway (Sep 28, 2011)

Well in my company we make our own drinks unless we have visitors. We do not have tea boys etc


----------



## TXGirl32 (Sep 11, 2012)

Lita_Rulez said:


> I'm sorry, when was the last time you saw the CEO of a company go and get his own coffee instead of asking his secretary ? Granted, that's one hefty paid coffee-girl, but that part of the Job Description seams to be a constant, from attorney's office to retail, from blue chip company to mars factory, from Dubai to Chicago, through Paris or Istambul...


I worked in Houston, TX , one of largest cities in US - for some large companies, including a fortune 500 company and I have seen Upper level management get his own coffee many time . Of all the companies I have seen through work and clients, Management interacts more and doesnt expect to be as "catered" to as in Dubai, from what I have noticed. The American work culture isn't as heirarchal as in Dubai.


----------



## Lita_Rulez (Nov 4, 2010)

TXGirl32 said:


> I worked in Houston, TX , one of largest cities in US - for some large companies, including a fortune 500 company and I have seen Upper level management get his own coffee many time . Of all the companies I have seen through work and clients, Management interacts more and doesnt expect to be as "catered" to as in Dubai, from what I have noticed. The American work culture isn't as heirarchal as in Dubai.


I very strongly disagree.

The one thing that is missing in Dubai, is the coffee machine, where anyone can go with a quarter and get the coffee. This would be a place to socialize with everyone, and I dearly miss that.

But going to the pot, emptying the old filter bag, putting in a new one, measuring the coffee for everyone after them and brewing it ?
Couple of seniors will do it, CEO never seen it, and I'm willing to bet you dollars to doughnuts I never will, unless the "CEO" happens to be the sole owner, partner and workforce of a mom and pop shop in one of the I states...


----------



## creative4art (May 3, 2011)

I agree, Managers do get their own coffee while stopping by to ask for TPS reports  (Office Space - love that movie)

I say its partly the economy that you have cheap labor available, and also part of business. If you could save your own time by having someone else do them for you at a cost, while you can focus on other things, then why not. Happens with every job irrespective of what it is called or how much you get paid to do it. 

Being condescended as slaves... that's a whole another story. Not many people would tolerate that. If they do, its probably because of their hard circumstances.


----------



## CarlZA (Nov 12, 2008)

Lita_Rulez said:


> I'm sorry, when was the last time you saw the CEO of a company go and get his own coffee


Funnily enough - I saw our RGM go and get his own coffee on quite a few occasions. He also plays a lot with his AC. 

As for the "tea boy" - it's retarded. I must use him for moving equipment and the lot, but it's time consuming and I can do it faster and correctly (and I am not referring to just one person, but quite a few I've encountered). 

And no he doesn't serve any beverages - get up and make/get it yourself. Good to avoid all those RSI's and burnt out eye balls.

In Dubai, laziness is taken to the next level.


----------



## Lita_Rulez (Nov 4, 2010)

CarlZA said:


> Funnily enough - I saw our RGM go and get his own coffee on quite a few occasions. He also plays a lot with his AC.


I'd point out your RGM is still not CEO, but what's the point...

I also know very rich people who sew their socks and pants instead of throwing one and bringing the other to the tailor. That does not mean it is the general behaviour of that group.




CarlZA said:


> As for the "tea boy" - it's retarded.



The tea boy is not a thing, it's a human being, thank you very much.


I'm not defending the idea of a tea-boy, we don't have one in the company, and I'm always embarrassed when I end up with a Client or a partner that has them droning around the office. But at the same time, here or abroad, those who have a PA will ask their PA to go get the coffee, unless they need to appear like they are schmoozing with the employees, actually want to schmooze, or have a specific agenda to meet someone over coffee (which would usually happen outside of the office anyway...).





CarlZA said:


> In Dubai, laziness is taken to the next level.



I guess what I'm trying to say is this : Dubai does not make you lazy. It just allows those who are to indulge lavishly...


----------



## Eng.Khaled (Feb 8, 2011)

In my work place we do have many office boys, doing tasks ranging from tea making to sending packages and papers from one floor to the other (we have more than 150 people in my office only)... For me I never ask them to do anything for me, I just do it by myself. But on the other hand you have to think what would be the other option for them to work, as most of them are uneducated. And yes I've seen many people in my work place giving them tips for their help, over their salaries.


----------



## TXGirl32 (Sep 11, 2012)

Eng.Khaled said:


> In my work place we do have many office boys, doing tasks ranging from tea making to sending packages and papers from one floor to the other (we have more than 150 people in my office only)... For me I never ask them to do anything for me, I just do it by myself. But on the other hand you have to think what would be the other option for them to work, as most of them are uneducated. And yes I've seen many people in my work place giving them tips for their help, over their salaries.


true


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

TXGirl32 said:


> I worked in Houston, TX , one of largest cities in US - for some large companies, including a fortune 500 company and I have seen Upper level management get his own coffee many time . Of all the companies I have seen through work and clients, Management interacts more and doesnt expect to be as "catered" to as in Dubai, from what I have noticed. The American work culture isn't as heirarchal as in Dubai.


I worked for American, Canadian companies and you cannot generalize. Some Big companies have even kitchens and restos for the c level staff. They never did bother to grab a coffee. I don't think they even had time to do that. This is not courtesy these guys are paid big bucks to produce results and time is expensive and precious.

We sure worked for different 500s where I worked there was and still there is hierarchy and not everyone is accessible.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

The problem isnt that there are office helpers.... It is that people refer to grown ass men as boys. 

And it isnt that it is 'just a term used'. Have had this argument over and over. It is engrained here though, and isnt going to change anytime soon. Isnt the locals or the other nationalities where it is part of their life that it gets me so much, is how 'other' people come here and just fall into this thought process so easily here....


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

There exist companies in the U.A.E (i personally know of one and have heard of the same thing happening in some others), where the management decided to actively engage the 'office help' in other parts of the work-force. The example I am aware of is of this one individual who came into the company as a 'office boy' and spent 5 years in the same position, until senior mgmt decided to implement a plan to effectively train him (they recognized potential), in his spare time, for other tasks that they thought would benefit the office. Now, 10 years on, this individual is in-charge/responsible for inventory in two warehouses. He has his own office and keeps up with responsibilities as expected. Someone might say that is not a rags to riches success story, surely it isn't, but the most important thing to take away from this is that in corporations/companies, if there is a will within management to help/utilize/support their staff no matter which level they are employed in, they will find rather surprising results. The fact that the individual in question had already spent 5 years in the company before starting the training/jumping on the ladder so to speak, helped both him and company immensely. He was already aware of most of the processes and activities that the company implemented, furthermore this whole story has cemented the companies reputation among its workforce/management, they are loyal to a fault. All of these positively impact the bottom line... Him getting his foot in the door via the 'office boy' route might just be the best thing that has happened to him, one might venture to guess...

P.S: I am sure he makes his own tea/coffee


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> And it isnt that it is 'just a term used'.


In France, the waiter is (was ?) traditionally referred to as "Garçon" (i.e. "boy") - not to their face, however, since it is considered rude.


----------



## creative4art (May 3, 2011)

ccr said:


> In France, the waiter is (was ?) traditionally referred to as "Garçon" (i.e. "boy") - not to their face, however, since it is considered rude.


Like Bell "Boy"- a man or boy employed in a hotel, club, etc., to carry luggage and answer calls for service; page; porter.

People could carry their own luggage too...


----------



## Beamrider (May 18, 2012)

You also have Best Boys (electric and grip) in the motion picture industry.


----------



## Lita_Rulez (Nov 4, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> The problem isnt that there are office helpers.... It is that people refer to grown ass men as boys.


Are you also offended when people designate grown ass men fro Texas sporting big ass stetsons and riding big ass horses as boys ?


----------



## creative4art (May 3, 2011)

Lita_Rulez said:


> Are you also offended when people designate grown ass men fro Texas sporting big ass stetsons and riding big ass horses as boys ?


Cow-boy  good one


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Lita_Rulez said:


> Are you also offended when people designate grown ass men fro Texas sporting big ass stetsons and riding big ass horses as boys ?


 Oh Mr Rulez...  You mentioned Texas! 

Are you trying to say being a cowboy is a bad thing???? 

:eyebrows::eyebrows::eyebrows::eyebrows::eyebrows:

Drew Lachey & Pros - Save a Horse Ride a Cowboy - YouTube

or little better  http://youtu.be/9ix3tI8dhyM

Not offended at all about good ol'cowboys!


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

So if I get this correct you have an issue with someone being in the office to make tea but you are OK with all of those Mexican slaves in Texas mowing grass and other manual labor?

In Indiana all CEO's mow their own grass.....


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

XDoodlebugger said:


> So if I get this correct you have an issue with someone being in the office to make tea but you are OK with all of those Mexican slaves in Texas mowing grass and other manual labor?
> 
> In Indiana all CEO's mow their own grass.....




Doodlebugger is on a roll today!


----------



## TXGirl32 (Sep 11, 2012)

pamela0810 said:


> Doodlebugger is on a roll today!


you dont know anything about texas


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

TXGirl32 said:


> you dont know anything about texas


But I do, having lived there and visit frequently.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

TXGirl32 said:


> you dont know anything about texas


Why would you think that?


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

XDoodlebugger said:


> So if I get this correct you have an issue with someone being in the office to make tea but you are OK with all of those Mexican slaves in Texas mowing grass and other manual labor?
> 
> In Indiana all CEO's mow their own grass.....


Most Mexicans would be appalled to be told to live years and years without their wives and kids, and to make pennies on the dollar and told that they should accept it 'because its alot of money back home'. Wasnt even getting into that mess... 

You dont see anything wrong and turn the blind eye that the term is used to demean. Did I not write that clear enough?? Its not used innocently to reference a job. The same job for a western guy would be an office assistant in Dubai.

 Enjoy Dubai!


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

Jynxgirl said:


> Most Mexicans would be appalled to be told to live years and years without their wives and kids, and to make pennies on the dollar and told that they should accept it 'because its alot of money back home'. Wasnt even getting into that mess...
> 
> You dont see anything wrong and turn the blind eye that the term is used to demean. Did I not write that clear enough?? Its not used innocently to reference a job. The same job for a western guy would be an office assistant in Dubai.
> 
> Enjoy Dubai!



The workers we are discussing are not here through forced slavery, if they want to go back home they can and me wringing my hands about the world inequities will do nothing to change anything.

So I treat all people with respect and those that I like I help out with occasional cash supplements. Will this place wear on me after time? Sure, as does most places (even home), I am a restless sole. But I am very happy to have the opportunity to do what I am doing right now, otherwise I would go elsewhere.

I used the Mexican example because it is actually just the same thing, they come for a better opportunity than they can get at home, often for relevantly low wages and crappy conditions.


----------

